# Acurus A250



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The ugly brown truck delivered a new (to me) toy today. An Acurus A250. Very nice,... been playing with it for a little bit. Very impressive!!! I'd bet I could remove the sub from my system and would not even miss it. This thing really makes my RBH Sound 1266-SE speakers come alive. Awesome bass control, turned off the sub and could not even tell it was off. I'm thoroughly tickled !!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Grats Mark!

This is one of thr amps JJ suggested to me a while back - I have been watching the different sites looking for a Parasound Halo, Aragon, or Acurus unit. Glad to hear you are loving your Acurus!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nova - Amps do have their own sound, in my experience. The Acurus is a fine amplifier.

ALMFamily - Lots of used Hafler amps out there to be had, too.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nova said:


> The ugly brown truck delivered a new (to me) toy today. An Acurus A250. Very nice,... been playing with it for a little bit. Very impressive!!! I'd bet I could remove the sub from my system and would not even miss it. This thing really makes my RBH Sound 1266-SE speakers come alive. Awesome bass control, turned off the sub and could not even tell it was off. I'm thoroughly tickled !!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


I absolutely love Mondial Designs Amplifiers. (Aragon/Acurus) Acurus was truly special in that the Amplifiers were Made in the USA and used Glass Epoxy Circuit Boards and so forth. All at pricing close to the Rotels and others who outsource to China and other low labor Countries. 

I have owned 4 different Aragon Amplifiers and have loved them all. It was really sad when Klipsch purchased Mondial Designs and put Acurus out to pasture and only offered the 8008bb and Palladium from the Mondial era on the Aragon end in the guise of the 8008 MKII and Palladium MKII. Aside from slightly different cosmetics, they thankfully are identical. Klipsch then released new Aragon Amplifiers that were not nearly as powerful and well made as the Mondial era Aragpn Amplifiers. Eventually, Indy Audio Labs is going to start selling Aragon for sure and perhaps even Acurus Amplifiers again.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Been trying to buy one of these for the right price for many years, happy to finally have one.

Sound is no different than the Denon, at least not that my ears can tell, but I can tell a difference in the impact and control of the two 12" woofers.

Also been looking at Aragon's but never came across the right deal. Think I'll start looking for a 200X3 next.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A 200x3 would be an excellent addition. What I most like about Aragon/Acurus is that they are built to last. This is evidenced in both their resale value and how rarely they even come available for sale. Aragon 8008's usually sell about as soon as they are listed on Audiogon and I am sure Acurus are no different. As for SQ, to me it is more about being able to handle low impedance and high SPL's while remaining stable. Unlike Emotiva, Aragon/Acurus do not apply a huge amount of Gain to give the impression of there being a massive difference when connected. A corollary to this is Aragon/Acurus do not run out of steam at the highest volume levels. 
J


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Hello, 

New here and googled Acurus A250 and was sent to this sight and then joined. 

I too am very impressed with Acurus amps especially the A250. It has bass control and speed that an amp of it's "modest" price point(sub $1000.00 new) has a right to have. What detail. The A250 has really awaken my Klipsch RF-63's and added a fast punchiness I didn't know they had. The highs are extended and the soundstage is wide open. I also have an Acurus 200FIVE that is driving my RC-64 and RS-35 surrounds.

I actually have a line on another 200FIVE that I am going to check out on Saturday.

Has anybody here sent their A250 in to Ken Ealey for him to work his magic. I here his mods will make Acurus 2-channel amps compete neck and neck with the better Aragon brethren.

I am very active on the Klipsch Forum and am at home talking audio/HT.

Bill


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Bill,
Welcome to the Shack. I have to agree with your comments. :T This is a fantastic amp, especially at their current price point.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It makes me so happy to see other people have enthusiasm for Aragon;/Acurus. They were not an exceedingly well known Company and were primarily at boutique High End Audio Stores. When living in Charleston, SC, I got exposed to them at Reed Brothers. I lived there right after I graduated from UGA.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Nova,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

JJ,

I have been a big fan of Acurus after I bought my first(and second) A150. What I first noticed was how dead quiet they are(after eliminating a nasty ground loop). Second was the bass drive and punchiness that I had never heard with any other amp. Yes Acurus can be somewhat "bright" with some speakers but I happen to like that about them.

I really hope the new Acurus/Aragon products take off and will be supported by the finicky buyers out there and restore them to their past glory. Thanks to Indy Audio Labs in reviving two such respected brands.

I did just get another 200FIVE and hope to incorporate it into my main system.


Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bill,
That is awesome. As for Indy Audio Labs, all I can say is that it has been several years since they acquired Aragon/Acurus without a single product released. Moreover, sadly it appears they are only going to be offering the Aragon's and just 2 Models at that 808bb/MKII and the latest Palladium which they rechristened (forgot the name). As for Ground Loops, I certainly have been there. Personally, I just used Cheater Plugs. Note: neither HTS. Underwriters Laboratory, your Local Fire Department, and Consumer Reports approve such actions.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have seen new Acurus A2002, A2005 and A2007 amps listed for sale. Here is a review of the new A2002. Looks like a very interesting amp. Based on what I have seen on the Indy Audio Labs web site, I assumed the Acurus A2002, A2005 & A2007 were all currently in production.:dontknow:


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Bill,
> That is awesome. As for Indy Audio Labs, all I can say is that it has been several years since they acquired Aragon/Acurus without a single product released. Moreover, sadly it appears they are only going to be offering the Aragon's and just 2 Models at that 808bb/MKII and the latest Palladium which they rechristened (forgot the name). As for Ground Loops, I certainly have been there. Personally, I just used Cheater Plugs. Note: neither HTS. Underwriters Laboratory, your Local Fire Department, and Consumer Reports approve such actions.
> Cheers,
> JJ


JJ,

They have released the Acurus amps and are working on releasing the Act 4 prepro. I think the Aragon products will come a little later. I think the Acurus/Aragon amps look promising but I hope in order for success, they have well thought out price points. They sure are good lokking amps.

With the ground loop issue, it only happened once and never reared it's ugly head again.

Bill


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Looks like there are retailers selling the Acurus line. Price points look okay but in this economy, maybe an Emotiva approach would be wiser. On the other hand, if truly "made in the USA", they could be successful with these prices.

I will post link after my 5th post, unless someone else beats me to it.


Bill


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

As mentioned in another post, I did pick up another Acurus A200FIVE. It isd in excellent condition with original box. One caveat, right front channel is blown(both fuses). Hopefully that is all the problem is and not the output transistor. Even if not the fuses, maybe only $100.00 to get it back to spec. All other channels are operating as expected.

Bill


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Here is the link to Elegant AudioVideo.com.

http://www.elegantaudiovideo.com/category/amplifiers.acurus/

Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That is awesome. Last I looked, all that was on there were the 2 Aragons I referenced. This was only a few Months ago. It seems a great deal can change in a short period of time. Mind you, it has been at least 2 years since Indy purchased the lines from Klipsch so I stopped looking into it as frequently.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow are the prices for the Acurus Amplifiers stratospherically higher than during the Mondial Designs era. I shudder to think what the prices are for the Aragons...


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Wow are the prices for the Acurus Amplifiers stratospherically higher than during the Mondial Designs era. I shudder to think what the prices are for the Aragons...


It does appear that way. For a small company to produce quality amps "made in the USA" with Emotiva-like price points, would be one tall order. I really do hope they succeed.

Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. It truly was my fear that Indy could not come close to what Mondial charged. The amazing 8008bb retailed for $2795 and the 8008ST for $2000 pre Kilpsch. All the same they build Amplifiers that are built to last provided they are using the identical design parameters to Mondial. I do love they are Made in the USA.


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Indeed. It truly was my fear that Indy could not come close to what Mondial charged. The amazing 8008bb retailed for $2795 and the 8008ST for $2000 pre Kilpsch. All the same they build Amplifiers that are built to last provided they are using the identical design parameters to Mondial. I do love they are Made in the USA.


Remember, pre-Klipsch Acurus/Aragon was about 11.5 years ago. Inflation would explain some of the price increase.

The pre-Klipsch Acurus 200FIVE had an msrp of $2000.00 and the new Acurus A2005 has an msrp of $3500.00. That is a 66.66% increase, definitely more than the rise in inflation. I sure was hoping for somewhat lower msrp's to stay competitive with the Anthems, Parasounds, and ATI's/Outlaws.

Bill


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I am well aware and actually wrote and deleted it as I do not think the price difference is close even with Inflation. I probably should have pointed that out, but Acurus was originally designed to do battle with the Rotels, NAD's, etc of the world where now they are certainly not cheap.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

And here I am almost a year later and the UBT should be delivering an Acurus 200X3 this week, for my center and surrounds. Really looking forward to it even if it is overkill for the surrounds :yay2:


----------



## willland (May 26, 2012)

nova said:


> And here I am almost a year later and the UBT should be delivering an Acurus 200X3 this week, for my center and surrounds. Really looking forward to it even if it is overkill for the surrounds :yay2:


Mark,

Just bought an A200x3 on A-gon and I am more than pleased. I now have the A200 driving my fronts while the A200x3 driving the center and surrounds. No overkill going on over here. I have my A200FIVE for sale over at the Klipsch forum.

:clap:Good luck with your new Acurus,

Bill


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Bill, still haven't had time to hook it up yet. Sure looks like it was well taken care of.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

You are going to love it. Mondial Designs era Acurus might have been the greatest value in non Pro Audio Amplifiers. They are Made in America, share a great deal of the circuit topology of the much more expensive sister line Aragon and the Acurus amplifiiers were priced on par with all of the Made in d China Rotels, NAD, and the lot. Another great thing is that you can keep the Acurus for several years and at worst break even.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Had a chance to connect the 200X3 to my system today. Currently hooked up to my mains using channels 1 & 3. Another fantastic amp, cannot tell a bit of difference between the A250 and 200X3. Both have excellent control of the bass and plenty of power in reserve.


----------

